# scarey riding experience



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds like your hubby has a concussion and that is not to be fooled with. He should see a doctor and soon.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats enough to make your adrenaline pump. If he had the memory loss, he must of got hit in the head. Which could mean some sort of a concussion.

Years ago, I was riding a young colt with my Brother in Law, we came up to what I recognized as boggy area., You couldn't see any water, but the grass color changed. My BIL went to the left and I directed my colt around to the right. The colt being a little herd bound wanted to stay with the other horse and was fighting to cut back over to him. He stepped into the bog and started to flounder, As he thrashed I came off the horse and he landed ontop of me. I was under the horse bey. I reached up and grabed his halter and pulled his head down and got him to stop thrashing. I wanted the horse to calm down so I could get out from underneath the horse with out having to dodge thrashing hooves. My brother in law seeing only my legs sticking out from under the colt was afraid I was head down in the mud and couldn't breath. So he came a running and hollering at the horse to get off me. Which got my horse all stirred up and thrashing again. The colt got his hind legs up on my chest and pushed off. So I had all 1000lbs of horse pushing on my chest. The horse got off me, but it broke several of my ribs. 

Of course that would have been better than suffocating in the mud, but my brother in law didn't know my face was clear and not under the mud. Hindsight t would have been better to keep the horse calm and let me squirm out. But when you have seconds to react, you don't always know all the details.

It was a long 10 mile ride back to the truck and trailer and another long 2 hour drive home. And Six weeks of sore ribs.

When ever I have a wreck on a horse, I always ask myself what did I learn? How do I prevent that from happening again? I suggest you think about what happened and how you woulld avoid that situation again in the future. We can all learn from our misfortunes. Hope hubby feels better today.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh believe me Painted Horse we have learned.My hubby has too much faith in our boys sometimes, although sometimes what they accomplish even amazes me, but I would never(and Havent)lead a horse downhill thru obstacles w/ me in the front!(nor he now) I always secure the reins and let him do it himself, usually w/ hubby on the other side waiting.

Mannnn your story seems horrible.Glad you pulled thru too! I knew we were up for something to happen but you are never prepared for it.Lesson learned but many more to learn. I like going off the beaten path but safety first.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Your hubby suffered a serious head injury. Please don't let this go unattended. This could resurface in the days, weeks, years to come. It may be just a concussion (bruising), but it sounds more to me like a trauma induced minor-stroke (bleeding). Being non-medical, of course I can't say for sure, but being that disoriented could indicate something more serious. It's definitely something I would drag MDH kicking and screaming to the hospital for and figure out the money later.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds like he NEEDS to be seen by a dr ASAP. IF he hit his head and got a hoof to the gut, he could not only have a concussion, but possibly internal injuries, that can go undetected for several days, and all of a sudden they hit. I don't know how it is where you live, but in central Pa, if you need emergency care and don't have the money or insurance to pay for treatment, the individual hospitals have free care programs. I would at least consider looking into that! Also, I wouldn't recommend him riding until he has medical, lol. I learned that the hard(and expensive) way. It can be dangerous, and it's not worth the risk. I hope he gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I will try to get him in, he did hit his head but not very hard, not that it matters.His memory(or confusion)subsided about 30-45 minutes after the incedent.He definately got the wind knocked out of him. He feels better and slept real good last night but he was up too much yesterday cuz his foot is swollen where he got it too.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

*Riding Experience*

You just described my worst fear as we do a lot of mountain riding and sometimes it ends up being "extreme" as we often have to go off-trail to avoid logging equipment, blocked paths and downed trees. We also like to follow deer trails. Many times you do not know what the condition of the ground is beneath the ground coverage. It is risky and scary for me sometimes but it seems my husband thrives on it. So, I do go along until it becomes too much for me. I always try to walk around obstacles and will get off and tail-up or down with my reins run through one of the stirrups on steep inclines. 
I want to just say that during our rides we wear full protective gear which includes helmet, gloves, full chest protector, boots, shatter proof sunglasses and knee pads. I also wear steel toes and we have relfective vests. My husband wears a bright red vest which is like a fishing vest. It has lots of pockets so that he can keep the necessaries on him instead of in the saddle bag. For example, a small first aid kit, our GPS and cell phone.
Hope all is well with your husband. Ride safe on the mountains and in remote areas.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_WOW! What a day of riding! I'm glad you are ok, but I do agree with the others - get your husband to the doctor & quick! Sounds like there could be several things going on - internal injuries from the horse landling on him, to broken ribs to concussion! Rather have him go to the Dr to say "He's badly bruised & sore, but there is nothing major" rather than something much much worse. _

_My 13 year old has started riding bulls & __Monday he was bucked off in practice. It happened so quick, so I can't tell if he got stepped on or kicked, but his side was hurting right by the kidneys. Wednesday, it was still swollen, warm to the touch and very painful (he gave it a 8 ), so we spent the night in the ER to make sure it wasn't something too bad. They did x-rays & a urinalysis...turns out he is badly bruised, but nothing more. He was told to stay off on Monday's practice in case he did something more to agravate the injury. (of course, he's making plans to get back on....that's why *I'M* going too! lol) The point is to get him checked before it could lead to something bad. _

_Good luck & keep us informed!_


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

this happened mid feb., and all is good, thanks for the suggestions and concerns.he healed up just fine.
like the vest w/ pocket idea.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

woah, sounds spooky.
Hope he's okay! 

Scariest thing that every happened to me? We were in a lesson, and were riding in the intermediate ring for the day because the intermediate kids wanted to give the advanced ring a try. My friend Amelia was riding a six year old appy named Freddie, and she was rounding a corner. Freddie was very clutzy and his legs totally slid out from under him. He came crashing down to one side and Amelia was thrown off. The first thing I noticed wrong was that when she stood from her fall, instead of going to get Freddie-which she would've done normally, she loved him to death and would probably be scared that he was hurt- she walked off in the other directoin. So 1) she had no idea what happened/where she was, or 2) she was hurt too bad to be thinking about her horse. Our instructor told her she could sit down, which she did, but she was about to collaspe, so she said she could lie down, which she did. She didn't try to get up and we were all freaking. Amelia is one of my good friends and I was crying my eyes out, totally freaked. I was so scared I swore I heard ambulence sirens. After what seemed like forever, the beginner instructor/barn director walked into the ring and asked what happened. We started to explain. She asked Amelia if she could sit, and thank god, she said yes. After a minute she stood up, just brushed herself off and asked how Freddie was. I was in awe but so happy.. Amelia got back on but Freddie was lame so she just walked him out for the lesson bareback. It was SO scary but she was fine.. thankfully.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

When I was ten my older sister(by eight years)) was training this horse of hers. This is like 5th time shes been on his back and he was doing good but some how I knew today would be different. I wanted her to put a helment on of course she told me no she will be fine then i started crying (a month before a guy died at me barn in my lap so i was kinda scared.) she finely said okay lil'one I will go get a helment on. She got on the horse and one of the guys from lead he around on him like normal and then she said "okay. I think its safe to let him go, just be near if something happens". She made to laps up and down the barn and something spooked the horse and he reared and made her hit her head agaist the concrete wall. James (the guy who was helping) ran over there and helped her up. I ran and grabed the horse who was trying to break down a door. Meagan had scratches down her back and the helment broke in half but she seamed to be fine, or so we thought. She walked the horse up and down the hall way to make sure he was okay and then she looked in one of our horses stall and said "Rachel, weres jasper?" (Jasper was her stud that she sold a week before. We put our mare in there after he left) I looked at her funny like did she forget for a secound then she said again like she was freaking out "Rachel!?! Were is Jasper?" i told her "Meagan we sold Jasper a week ago. Remeber?" she looked at me like I was an ailen and then said "I need to go to the hospital." Someone said they would take her. She asked me to come with her and she held my hand because she was scared. Every car that looked like my moms or grandmothers car she would be like "Is the mom?" I would say "No.I havent called mom yet. She doesnt know your hurt". It turns out she had a cunncussion but she was fine other then that.

It sounds like your hubby has the same thing but you dont need me to tell you that.


----------

